# John Kalash



## Grackle (Sep 27, 2008)

Sad news. Layout boat designer John Kalash passed away yesterday. He was 89.


----------



## chednhy (Feb 8, 2012)

God bless his soul. Condolences to his family. Use to see him at the waterfowl festival, he had more ducks bands than one could imagine


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Very sad to hear, loss of a legend.


----------



## webbedconnection (Jan 13, 2006)

RIP John. John was and is, a Legend.

I stopped by his place a couple years ago and Doc Murray came by to see John while I was there. Those two guys killed a few ducks!


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

He had been in bad shape for quite awhile. He was known to everyone when I was growing up. He was more than a "legend" he was a "Character".


----------



## RiverLarry2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Grackle said:


> Sad news. Layout boat designer John Kalash passed away yesterday. He was 89.


Kalash layouts and Busick layouts are both legendary among down river and LSC hunters. My partner and I had a Busick but we were familiar with both the Kalash boat and John himself. He was one of the old timers who was both craftsman and character. The divers of Lake Erie will take a bow in flight tomorrow and then breath a sigh or relief that they don't have to avoid old John anymore.
Larry


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

I had one of his boats. Floated better than any glass boat. Tough on the nads hauling it out. RIP


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

We still hunt out of an original two man Kalash. My one man is a Kalash design, made by MLB, after he sold the rights to them.


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

Such a legend how could you buy anything else, bought my 2 man from MLB also at the pt.
solid , stable and yes heavy. he must of had small feet, that's the only area in need of improvement. need to shoot a limit of Cans this week for sure in his memory.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

John is definitely a legend and he was always a good time to talk to. He will be missed! RIP John


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

John was a great man! His stories were great! Rip


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

WOW Rest in Peace Uncle John...

Never though I would read about a family member passing away here before receiving a phone call....


----------



## don novicki (Oct 13, 2017)

Had the pleasure of talking with him a couple of years ago at his home. Poor guy lived alone and told me he didn't see his kids too much only a couple times per year. When he talked about his boats he told me that he could put a complete boat together in a few hours and at one time, way back, he was making a boat per day and couldn't keep up with the demand. He also cursed like a drunken sailor esp when he talked about selling his design. I wanted to get back up there to see if I cold write a story about him and his life but I didn't make it. RIP John your memory will live on through your boats. Probably the best layout design ever IMO.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Skinner 2 said:


> WOW Rest in Peace Uncle John...
> 
> Never though I would read about a family member passing away here before receiving a phone call....


I am sorry you had to read about it on here first.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

DecoySlayer said:


> I am sorry you had to read about it on here first.


DecoySlayer dont be sorry had to.find out some way..

Don your right. I could listen to his stories for hours. Swearing was a given with him and kids aroind didnt matter much. Really good sctorie woild bring out his cackle kind of laugh and the foot stomping. Soon to be followed with a big sigh, wipe his eyes and a loud S.O.B.

I think all the neighborhood kids near Uncle John learned how to fiberglass his layouts.

Many dont know be he was also the first person to make portable ice shanties. Then someone purchased one and used aluminum instead of wood then went into production. He also had the best ice creapers ever made. Even to this date.

I will always remember him pulling alongside us while trolling. Back in the day 70s early 80s the cockpit of jonnys boat had a erie blue glow at night. This wasnt from depth sonars. It was from a 12 volt tv and he would watch John Wayne movies while trolling.

I remember as a young teen my dad and I out with him well into the night. One of the factories was discharging a nasty tar lime oil or something and the boat was covered with it... to say he was ticked is a understatement. The minute we got to his house Johnny was on the phone using his colorful vocubarly. I found out after the call that he had called the Gov ( his personal direct line) at like 3am woke him up and complained about the discharges... 

He will be missed...

Skinner


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

The last year John attended Mouilee, I introduced my young boy to him. He shook his hand and asked for an autograph, John kept it PG thank goodness.


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

RIP John - It was always a pleasure chatting with you. Tons of stories shared...


----------



## Randy Schering (Nov 14, 2018)

I used to help fiberglass the inside of the layouts when I was about 9 years old. I would come out of there dizzy from the fumes and I can still hear his crazy laugh as he watched me crawl out. Never met anyone like him and will miss him deeply.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Just came across this in craigslist classifieds. Bluebill done up by hand by the one and only John Kalash, even has his bronze trapping tag attached to the bottom of the deke. 
https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/spo/d/vintage-john-kalash-drake/6722975250.html


----------



## Grackle (Sep 27, 2008)

Grackle said:


> Sad news. Layout boat designer John Kalash passed away yesterday. He was 89.



https://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/blogs/nugent-spirit-bloodbrothers


----------

